# Lightning rod insulators



## JGUIS (May 12, 2006)

Is there any value to these things?  I found about 20 of them in an old barn, 2 or 3 different styles.


----------



## diggerjeff (May 12, 2006)

depends on age and color . some can be fairly valuable. can you post a pic , please!!! got any red or milk glass ones??


----------



## JGUIS (May 15, 2006)

No, mine are all aqua or clear.  I have a few cross tops and some side notches.  I'll try to get some pics up tomorrow.


----------



## JGUIS (May 15, 2006)

I did find pieces of a larger insulator the other day that looked like carnival glass.


----------



## kyhunter06 (May 18, 2006)

Where's the Pics?


----------



## JGUIS (May 20, 2006)

Sorry, I forgot.






 The three on the right are the different styles.  The top is just like the other "castles?" in the pic. The difference in those is on the bottom, some have deep cups, some shallow, 1 has no cup at all.  The middle is a crosstop where the indentation goes all the way to the hole. That's the only one of those, it has a deep cup.  The bottom right is a match to the other 6 sidetabs, except for 2 of them, which have much deeper cups on the bottom.


----------



## nammlif (Jul 16, 2020)

...Old post I know...But do you still have these insulators..??..Would be interested in seeing some more pics if you do...Thanks...


----------

